# Predictions for 2018



## MillsMixx (Dec 23, 2017)

What do you think we'll see in 2108?

Advancements & technology with sample libraries and plugins seem to be moving at an incredible pace! Let's face it, looking back over the years on libraries we've purchased up to now, we've seen playability and functionality up it's game this year with coding, scripting, legato, Kontakt interface design, etc, and just downright beautiful recorded sounds whether out in the field or in the studio.

That said, what sort of sample libraries and VST instruments can we expect in the new year? I was beginning to think we're peaked as to how good some of these libraries sound but we keep hearing about special surprises and details to expect in the coming year from a lot of developers and companies.
What do ya think?


----------



## HiEnergy (Dec 23, 2017)

Every big audio software manufacturer requiring Internet connectivity as a prerequisite for making music?
http://www.hexachords.com/orb-composer/ (Machine Learning nearly replacing composers?)
Even more use of Physical Modelling?


----------



## JonSolo (Dec 23, 2017)

Not sure really. I have noticed that libraries are starting to get big again. 10-12 years ago that happened (um, EWQL, heh) and then sample libraries got tucked down again. And then back to big.

But I see several companies, notably Performance Samples, with smaller footprints, but great playability and great sound. Hopefully we keep going small, but packed with great sound.

I am not completely a fan of physical modelling. However, that only applies to organic instruments. I know there is an argument for all sides, and they are all legit. But I love a small footprint synth. That would continue to be a great thing.

Tighter code and scripting. Let's face it: anything REALLY is possible. But not everything is possible with modern computers. As sound gets complex, so does coding and scripting. I just would love to see thing require less processor and less RAM. That is asking the world. 

But as you can see, there is a theme here. I am not predicting it, but rather I am requesting it. Let's stop with the supersize me, and make it all smaller.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 23, 2017)

imho. complex/sophisticated scripting is not very suitable for real time sampler based instruments, given the high-strain it puts on the CPU. I wonder if there is any other way samplers will be able to deal with this in the future ?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 23, 2017)

Siri is added to Logic.


----------



## ctsai89 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hopefullly the year where sample libraries replace the need for actually recording real players playing? 

CSB might help in that department I think


----------



## Atarion Music (Dec 23, 2017)

Using high tier mics to make libraries would better the quality quite a bit.


----------



## Saxer (Dec 24, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Siri is added to Logic.


Oh, cool! Can she sing?


----------



## jamwerks (Dec 24, 2017)

Syncron Brass I & Syncron WW I !!


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 24, 2017)

N will be a game changer when I add it to my arsenal.

Miss Deli will string me up in 2018 if she sees my 2017 library bill.

The community will realise that buying new software is not the path to musical enlightenment and satisfaction.


*one of these is clearly a joke


----------



## Justus (Dec 24, 2017)

I hope to see more *instruments *rather than sample collections.


----------



## tim727 (Dec 24, 2017)

I think we'll see an increase in VIs with really intelligent scripting that make it easier to create convincing music with minimal midi editing (i.e. Virharmonic's Bohemian series, Performance Sampling stuff etc).

As far as actual libs I'd like to see ... I would probably die a little bit if OT released Berlin Choir.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Dec 24, 2017)

How about more dynamic layers....you know, just a simple thing to make artificial music more expressive.
Happy xmas all.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 24, 2017)

I predict that my New Year's Resolution will be that I'll finally be able to ramp down the number of new sample libraries I'll buy in the coming year. I also predict that resolution will die a horrible death, buried in an avalanche of new SSDs and libraries, by the summer.

Oh, you meant I should predict what sample library and plugin makers might come up with? Well okay, I'll crawl out on a limb and predict that 2018 will be known as The Year of Brass. (Even if just because of the much-anticipated CSB.)


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 24, 2017)

We might finally see *Kontakt 6 *


----------



## stixman (Dec 24, 2017)

Stylus RMXII


----------



## dpasdernick (Dec 24, 2017)

In 2018 we will realize we already have more software than there are opportunities to make money from it. But we’ll continue to buy more because more is better.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Dec 24, 2017)

Winter 2018
Metropolis Ark 4

Winter 2019
Metropolis Ark 5

Winter 2020
Metropolis Ark 6

Winter 2021
Metropolis Ark 7

Winter 2022
Metropolis Ark 8

Winter 2023
Metropolis Ark 9

Winter 2024
Metropolis Ark 10

Winter 2025
Metropolis Titanic - Epic sounds from bursting double basses.

ah... only 2018?
Polyphonic true legato in Kontakt might be a thing - hopefully!


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 24, 2017)

This prediction in a no brainer: I will buy more stuff and make less music.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 24, 2017)

I see lots of good stuff among the new VST'S. Realitone (thanks to M. Greene) is preparing a big surprise. Spitfire goes ahead with a new strings library and Ample sound is creating a new sampled 18 string guitar. Gosh ! Sounds gorgeous !




* I hate VST's*


----------



## mac (Dec 24, 2017)

A game changing kontakt library by *, 5 years in the making, etc etc.


----------



## holywilly (Dec 24, 2017)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Siri is added to Logic.


Siri, write me a cue!


----------



## PeterN (Dec 24, 2017)

Heres the prediction. The Artificial Intelligence will catch up two steps forward and ”The Orchestra 2” has some kind of melodic phrases and/or a counter melody option of some kind. Libraries with John Williams style themese in brass will appear. Something like that, the A.I. is yet taking a step forward. Maybe end of year, or 2019, some kind of singer (you can choose one, like in logic pro drummer) who sings your text you type in some field. In 2020 theres no more Christian Henson youtube channel, as it has been replaced by some humanoid robot telling these things.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 24, 2017)

Real instruments
Acustica Audio releases
Hardware granular synths


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 24, 2017)

I kept my sample budget under a thousand this year. I intend to decrease my budget $100 a year. With any luck I'll be dead by around $0 and it will all have worked out.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 24, 2017)

I wonder if we're reaching the point where sample developers are running out of things to do. It seems like we're already in an era where there's a LOT of imitation of products (e.g. soft sounding libraries, textural libraries, collections, etc.). New products are always interesting, and we await them in anxious anticipation, but from my perspective, the percentage of improvement is decreasing as the technology, in general, gets more mature. Plus, there seem to be more and more developers all the time.

Can this go on indefinitely? We will see. As the technology gets more and more widespread, and more and more people are capable of using it effectively, it also seems that the ability to earn income with these tools also goes down. Not a good combination for continued health of the industry, unless there's an ever increasing number of people taking it up as a hobby.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Dec 24, 2017)

I also wonder if further significant improvements are going to require technology that doesn't exist yet. Modeling is improving for solo instruments, but it's not useful, yet, for emulating sections. The larger sample libraries for sections make use of a LOT of crossfading (for dynamics, legato execution, moving from less to more vibrato, release samples,etc.). To my ears, all that crossfading just generally seems to add distortion and width to the sound that you don't get from an ensemble of real players. And then, with wet sampled libraries, you've also got a lot of crossfading of reverb. Developers really try hard to make all this crossfading work well, but there are limits. And it's why a sampled orchestra always has a bit of that edgy, distorted zing rather than the warmth of a real orchestra where everything is sonically mixing in the room, and there's no crossfading going on. It's less of an issue with big, aggressive, bombastic music, but more of an issue when you want things to sound sweet and intimate. I wonder who will solve that problem, and how they'll do it.

Then again, if for financial reasons, the music industry continues to rely more and more on sampled orchestras (and orchestras enhanced with various synth and processed sounds), maybe we'll just lose touch with what an organic orchestra sounded like, and nobody will care anymore. I see that as a real possibility. Tastes change.


----------



## GtrString (Dec 25, 2017)

Mad politicians start ww3, and composers loose wifi connections, forum communications, updates, bug fixes and online shopping. Bombs destroy internet servers, and music becomes such a rarity that people start to care again. Acoustic music gains wide popularity as it doesnt require electricity.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Dec 25, 2017)

I predict nothing really notable will happen, and people will spend tons of money on a bunch of cool new libraries that don't really do anything new (Cinematic Studio Series, Synchron, a whole slew of new Spitfire products etc.).


----------



## ratherbirds (Dec 25, 2017)

NI FM9 (with rack, windows resizable, copy/paste, new design, new filters, stereo panner on operator ..)


----------



## pixel (Dec 27, 2017)

ratherbirds said:


> NI FM9 (with rack, windows resizable, copy/paste, new design, new filters, stereo panner on operator ..)


LOL FM9 is what I wanted to write :D But my features are:
- better engine that match original unit (now it's quite thin and lifeless)
- return of FM7 GUI because it was much more inspiring than new one (bleh!)


----------



## pixel (Dec 27, 2017)

GtrString said:


> Mad politicians start ww3, and composers loose wifi connections, forum communications, updates, bug fixes and online shopping. Bombs destroy internet servers, and music becomes such a rarity that people start to care again. Acoustic music gains wide popularity as it doesnt require electricity.


Oh finally I could have opportunity to show whole neighborhood how much I'm skilled in playing Shaker :D


----------



## enCiphered (Dec 27, 2017)

Sample import for any Kontakt library
only 64bit and VST3 plugin versions
Realisynth 
a law that binds devs to allow licence transfer for their plugins and libraries


----------



## NathanTiemeyer (Dec 27, 2017)

Give me the rest of the Cinematic Studio Series or give me death! ;o 

In all seriousness, we should be in for a treat with all the upcoming releases this next year!


----------



## PerryD (Dec 27, 2017)

holywilly said:


> Siri, write me a cue!



Siri says, "Sure, here is an epic fantasy piece called, "Jurassic Wars" in the style of Hans Williams."


----------



## benmrx (Dec 27, 2017)

Hoping for Kontakt 6, which will offer developers new tools for making libraries more playable, and a simple 'sample import' function. 

That and Metropolis Ark 4, which is similar to Ark 3 regarding the clusters, but this time it's all playable 'long' articulations.


----------



## SoundChris (Dec 27, 2017)

EPIC Mahler-Hammer VST with true legato and Poly Sustains for sure! 

But really: Looking forward to see the Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir Update / Expansion which definitely will be awesome! The other product I am burning to get and hoping extremely that it will happen is that Embertone creates a Cello and Viola so you can have a quartett / trio with together with the Joshua Bell Violin. Again: Plz let it be Yo Yo Ma :D


----------



## Schroeder (Dec 27, 2017)

GtrString said:


> Mad politicians start ww3, and composers loose wifi connections, forum communications, updates, bug fixes and online shopping. Bombs destroy internet servers, and music becomes such a rarity that people start to care again. Acoustic music gains wide popularity as it doesnt require electricity.


I need to think about how I will get a pocket acoustic piano!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 27, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> EPIC Mahler-Hammer VST with true legato and Poly Sustains for sure!
> 
> But really: Looking forward to see the Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir Update / Expansion which definitely will be awesome! The other product I am burning to get and hoping extremely that it will happen is that Embertone creates a Cello and Viola so you can have a quartett / trio with together with the Joshua Bell Violin. Again: Plz let it be Yo Yo Ma :D


It's obvious that Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir has become a favorite for many. They should keep on building around it, offering more expansion options: soloists, children, deep bass, falsetto, gregorian, ethnic, etc... Adding more syllabus would be nice too, for more flexibility.

I'm also a huge fan of Eduardo Tarilonte, and I think there are enough rare medieval instruments out there to justify an ERA III volume. Adding more articulations to what's already there would also do a lot to keep the legacy material alive. For exemple, the gambas could be improved for more playability.

In the Ancient ERA series, it could be nice to explore ancient Rome and Greece... Also, an Ancient Asia would be a breakthrough!... I've never been that much of a fan for cliché asian instruments, like shakuachi/koto/gamelan... Come on, there is more to their culture than that!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Dec 27, 2017)

My prediction is for a that there wil continue to be monthly threads on this board that ask for advice on the best piano or string library. 

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## tim727 (Dec 28, 2017)

SoundChris said:


> EPIC Mahler-Hammer VST with true legato and Poly Sustains for sure!
> 
> But really: Looking forward to see the Fluffy Audio Dominus Choir Update / Expansion which definitely will be awesome! The other product I am burning to get and hoping extremely that it will happen is that Embertone creates a Cello and Viola so you can have a quartett / trio with together with the Joshua Bell Violin. Again: Plz let it be Yo Yo Ma :D



Has said update already been announced? Or are you just hoping that an update comes? If it's the former, did they say what they'll updating? I don't own the lib yet but it's on my list so I'm curious 

@Robo Rivard An ERA III is pretty much my dream. To date, ERA II is my most used lib by far, with most of my pieces relying on that as their foundation ... so an update or new medieval lib from Tari would be awesome.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 28, 2017)

“Siri, listen to everything I’ve ever composed, then write a few dozen sketches for me to consider in the morning. Good night.”


----------



## Rob (Dec 28, 2017)

Two nations will go to war but only one will win


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Dec 28, 2017)

I predict that I will be getting Syntronik sometime in 2018.


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 28, 2017)

Some developer will reinvent the wheel again and we will still go "ooh and ah" over them.


----------



## catsass (Dec 28, 2017)

Excremento, a cutting edge new catch-phrase based Kontakt library will make a big stink in 2018.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 28, 2017)

catsass said:


> Excremento, a cutting edge new phrase based Kontakt library, will make a big stink in 2018.


Vomitissimo...


----------



## elpedro (Dec 29, 2017)

I predict G.A.S!


----------



## Casiquire (Dec 30, 2017)

Spitfire will come out with a medium-small string ensemble recorded in AIR and it will change everyone's life.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 1, 2018)

elpedro said:


> I predict G.A.S!


----------



## stixman (Jan 2, 2018)

I predict I will be the next Zimmer


----------



## Wassim Samad (Jan 2, 2018)

I predict more and more resources to learn composition / orchestration / mixing to master our sample libraries we already own !
(Until next black friday or a big sale we can't miss...)


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 2, 2018)

stixman said:


> I predict I will be the next Zimmer



OH man.........me too....but....impossible.....


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 2, 2018)

I PREDICT : BERLIN.........CHOIRS !!!!!! HA HA HA !!!! Finally.. FOR SURE !!!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 2, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> OH man.........me too....but....impossible.....


I predict you will be the 83rd Zimmer.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Jan 2, 2018)

Seems to be a lot of talk about choirs. I think a lot of us are imagining and hoping for a truly amazing virtual choir, but I will be pleasantly surprised if someone comes out with something that's a giant step better than what we currently have available. I think that even if you have the best singers in the world available, making something that can really sing convincingly is still a huge challenge. But I'm standing by waiting to be delighted when somebody does this.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 2, 2018)

chillbot said:


> I predict you will be the 83rd Zimmer.



HA HA , for sure.


----------



## zimm83 (Jan 2, 2018)

Lee Blaske said:


> Seems to be a lot of talk about choirs. I think a lot of us are imagining and hoping for a truly amazing virtual choir, but I will be pleasantly surprised if someone comes out with something that's a giant step better than what we currently have available. I think that even if you have the best singers in the world available, making something that can really sing convincingly is still a huge challenge. But I'm standing by waiting to be delighted when somebody does this.



Yes but what we heard in MA1 and MA2 will be developped in Berlin choir.....for sure...And will be great for sure.


----------



## Sami (Jan 2, 2018)

We might see the AU3 update vor VEPro sometime before the end of 2025 as well!


----------



## tim727 (Jan 2, 2018)

zimm83 said:


> Yes but what we heard in MA1 and MA2 will be developped in Berlin choir.....for sure...And will be great for sure.



That's my thinking as well. I can't see any reason why OT wouldn't come out with Berlin Choir. It just makes a ton of sense on many levels ... and based on MA1 and MA2 it will be exceptional (at least in terms of sound quality).


----------



## thereus (Jan 2, 2018)

Conquest, pestilence, war, famine and seemingly endless unavoidable faffing about with tech sucking actual music making time.


----------



## Vik (Jan 2, 2018)

MillsMixx said:


> What do you think we'll see in 2108?


Better libraries, more sales.


----------



## Iskra (Jan 2, 2018)

Yamaha avant grand N2 for 900 bucks? (That would solve all our 88 keybed problems)


----------



## wst3 (Feb 4, 2018)

Can I predict an Iggles win here?


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm excited for Metropolis Bark 1. True legato growls, 8 RR yips, a whole assortment of truly majestic mastiff barks.


----------



## DSmolken (Feb 5, 2018)

Yes, developers of large products which take longer to develop do face a significant risk of trends rendering those products obsolete. At some point people get tired of certain sounds pushing too long in the same direction, and there's a recentering. We might (or might not) be hitting peak epic with things like MA3 and 66 Basses. 8Dio also did another bass library, which is very different - New Basstard, a solo bass being played, then disassembled and destroyed.

One of the things a professor said while I was getting an architecture degree is that architecture is the last to get new innovations, because it takes a lot of time and resources to make a building. So, new ideas go from philosophy (thinking takes no resources) to literature to painting to sculpture to architecture.

In theory, the flow in VIs would generally be from single instrument libraries to section or chamber group libraries to orchestras. If I was to point to single-instrument libraries which might represent the future, I'd say Joshua Bell Violin or Realidrums with their intuitive performance scripting, and Soniccouture Electro-Acoustic and Scoring Synths with electronic instruments miked up in real spaces to make them sound more organic.


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2018)

Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
Cinematic Studio Brass

Berlin Choir

Spitfire Choir

And than Ill be a happy camper!


----------



## ThomasNL (Feb 5, 2018)

august80 said:


> The end of bwaaaaams. Hopefully. It's been almost like 10 years since that Inception trailer ffs. 20 companies will have obsolete 'epic trailer' products though, and will need to make new products.
> 
> Perhaps trailers will go in the opposite direction and be REALLY subtle. So many composers will be ^%$#ed!



Although it looks like bwaaahms will be replaced by "popular pop song remixes". So i guess i'd rather have the bwaahms as that at least is a composers job...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 5, 2018)

Architekton said:


> Cinematic Studio Woodwinds
> Cinematic Studio Brass
> 
> Berlin Choir
> ...



Berlin Choir would be awesome! I just saw this Twitter post, that might suggest that Berlin Choir is coming SOON! http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh


----------



## Architekton (Feb 5, 2018)

sekkosiki said:


> Berlin Choir would be awesome! I just saw this Twitter post, that might suggest that Berlin Choir is coming SOON! http://tinyurl.com/2g9mqh



Just look at that legato...wow... :o


----------



## Fab (Feb 5, 2018)

Avengers 27


----------

